# What is your best eliquid mixes?



## pimcowboy (18/11/14)

Hi all. I haven't gotten into the whole DIY thing yet but I do love to mix juices. My question is what great mixes have you found work great together? Here are some examples of my favorite mixes.
CLS(nicoticket) and Gambit(FP)
Vm4(VM) and Butter Pecan(from Mt Baker)
Steamhammer and Claim your thrown(Kings Crown)
The King(by Kings Crown) and Grandmaster(FP)
Greenway RY4 and Butter Pecan
Custard (VM) and Claim your Thrown
I dont always mix I like all these flavors on there own 2


----------

